# Squirrel for dinner question??????



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

Do any of you bake your squirrel's in the oven and if so what temp and how long? Im gonna try wrapping them with bacon.......any thoughts?
Thanks,
Bassy


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i brown them in a skillet, then bake in oven @ 250 for 1-2 hrs until meat flakes off bone


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

littleking nailed it ..........you have to brown it first then bake slowly to get it tender. Try to rush it & it will be tough !!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Another good way to prepare them without frying is this; roll the cut-up parts in flour then salt and pepper them. Brown them quickly in a hot skillet in olive oil. Set aside on paper towels to drain. In an large electric skillet heat either a couple jars brown gravy or use three cans cream of mushroom soup and about 1 1/2 cans milk, which ever you prefer (I've never found any pre-made gravies I'm fond of). Season the gravy to your liking and bring to a boil. Reduce heat to about 215-225 to a simmer. Add Squirrel and simmer for about 2 1/2 hours occasionally lifting the meat with a spatula to keep it from searing to the pan and allowing the gravy to flow under it. You will have lift the meat out with a spatula when cooked to keep it from falling apart. Yum.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

I quarter mine and boil them for 20 minutes. Shock the pieces in cold water and pull all the meat from the bones. Put 4 or 5 squirrels worth of meat and a large onion chopped in a crocpot and add a bottle of your favorite bbq sauce. Cook on low for 2 to 2 1/2 hours.
Ends up like a good bbq beef sandwich. Serve on kaiser rolls with hot pepper cheese to top. mmmmmmmmmmmm good!


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Josh hit it on the nail. Thats how I do mine...............Rich


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Lets all get some beer and go to Josh's


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

i boil mine like mentioned above de-bone then take small single serving pie crust already made in the tins. i pre heat the oven at 350 bake for about 5 minutes or so then take them out and let them cool. then take one large family sized can of cream of mushroom or asparagus soup, i prefer Campbell brand make it as directed. while soup is cooking and the pie crusts and meat are cooling off make one bag of frozen Birdseye mixed veggies dont use canned they dont taste as good. once soup and veggies are done mix them together with the de-boned squirrel (or rabbit) put your filling into your crusts then take an empty un cooked crust and use it as a top cook in a 350 degree oven for about 35 minutes or so or till golden brown dont forget to slit the top for vents before baking. when done let stand about 10 minutes then serve with a hearty bread and butter or garlic bread sticks. i can make this in about 45 minutes and my wife and little one's will stab you with a fork to get seconds. i use rabbits but then i dont squirrel hunt all that much but you can use either or.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

You will need at least one squirrel to prepare this recipe..
If there are no squirrels, use the neighbors cat!

Cut the squirrel into 5 parts.
Front shoulders with legs.
Rear legs.
Back and chest.

Bend the ribs back and break so you can have the back and rib cage pressed flat to 
the bottom of the pan.

Use a no stick fry pan just large enough to hold all of the squirrel. 

Salt and pepper the pieces and place in the pan. Arrange the pieces so there is little or no space between the pieces. If you can just fill the pan, all the better. Sprinkle some garlic flakes or powder on the meat.

Now cover the pieces with bacon. Make sure the edges of the bacon overlay just enough to completely seal the meat pile. Tuck the bacon in or under around the edge.

Spread some diced peppers, onion rings, fresh or canned mushrooms slices and tomato slices on top of bacon. The peppers, onion and mushrooms are basic. You can substitute anything you like.

Now add a bit of beer (or water) to the pan so you have about 1/8 of liquid in the pan. The beer gives more flavor.

Put the lid on the pan and turn the fire on very low so you heat the whole mess slowly for 5-10 minutes.

Slowly increase the fire until you can hear the liquid start to simmer. You do not want to boil.

Leave simmering for about 30-40 minutes, then pour off excess accumulated liquid, so again there is about 1/8 of liquid left. Continue to simmer for another 30 minutes.

Check the meat with a fork. The back legs should begin to feel tender. Pour off the liquid and continue to cook another 15 minutes with the lid on.

Pour off all liquid, turn everything and increase flame a bit. Continue to cook with the lid off and turn about every 5 minutes. The meat will brown slightly and bacon
will start to crisp. Check for tenderness and serve with bisquits.

THIS IS GOOD STUFF!


----------

